# Springfield's NEW 9mm Pistol Caliber Carbine: The Victor 9 Review



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Springfield Armory SAINT Victor 9mm Carbine: First Look*



> The new Springfield Armory SAINT Victor 9mm Carbine, a pistol caliber carbine (PCC), adds a level of capability to the series. Here's a first look.





https://www.firearmsnews.com/editorial/springfield-armory-saint-victor-9mm-carbine/467267


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice rifle, bet it's a good one too, but for around 1,200 bucks? My wife would kill me.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

For about half the money I bought the Ruger PCC in 9mm. I think the Ruger has some advantages over the Springfield.
First, the Ruger looks like a 10/22 not a scary AR.
Second, Glock mags are everywhere and cheap, and the Ruger runs them.
Third, the Ruger will break down to fit in a 21" case in a second.
Fourth, there are aftermarket accessories and upgrades already available for the Ruger.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I like my two CX4s, and will not be replacing them. But, this Springfield probably has less recoil than my Berettas.

If someone likes the AR15 platform, with the charging handle location, safety lever, etc... This is a good weapon.

As for me, I prefer the charging handle on the side instead of the rear (like an AR has). So, I like my CX4 more - the CX4 has it on the side.


----------

